# Boss vs Snoway



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello all. I bought an 07 Silverado truck 2500HD at the beginning of the season and it's time to put a plow on it. This one is my Personal daily driver and so hopefully it won't see too much snow. I have another 06 Silverado 2500HD w/ a Boss standard duty 7'6" on it that does most of the work. 

I was originally going to move the 7'6" standard to the new truck and buy a new Boss 8' XT for the work truck. I believe the plows and mounts are interchangeable, so it would be an easy swap and I love the Boss Plows. However, There is only one Boss dealer in town and he is on the far opposite side of town.

The equipment dealer I have a relationship with is less than a mile down the street from my shop and they carry Meyer and Snoway. The Sales rep recommended the Snoway. They don't appear nearly as stout as the Boss plows. However, I'm considering a 29 series plow anyhow just because of the convenience of having the dealer nearby.

How do the Snoways hold up? Anyone run both? 

BTW, If I don't get another Boss the new plow will stay on the new truck. I won't pay extra to have a plow removed and reinstalled.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh boy...........let the games begin!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

this could be a dangerous thread LOL

it doesnt need to be said that i love my Boss. and everyone i know with a Boss feels the same. 
on the other hand seeing as you have a close Snoway dealer and their new megablade series is gonna give the other companies a run for their money, i would seriously consider one. if i were you, scratch the idea of the 26 and get into the megablade contractor series. its still a straight blade and im sure will give you much more life than the 26 series.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

CLEARLY it isnt SnoWay!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! I crack myself up


----------



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

06HD BOSS;569504 said:


> this could be a dangerous thread LOL
> 
> it doesnt need to be said that i love my Boss. and everyone i know with a Boss feels the same.
> on the other hand seeing as you have a close Snoway dealer and their new megablade series is gonna give the other companies a run for their money, i would seriously consider one. if i were you, scratch the idea of the 26 and get into the megablade contractor series. its still a straight blade and im sure will give you much more life than the 26 series.


Actually, I edited the earlier post. The one I'm looking at is the 29 series. like This truck is more for back up and I don't need anything fancy. But, I want the blade to last the life of the truck (5-6 seasons or so).


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Blink74;569510 said:


> Actually, I edited the earlier post. The one I'm looking at is the 29 series. like This truck is more for back up and I don't need anything fancy. But, I want the blade to last the life of the truck (5-6 seasons or so).


still...check out the contractor series of the megablade


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Although the dealer support proximity should be an important consideration factor, also having the ability of running either plow on either truck is a HUGE asset in itself. Also if your '07 is the classic body style Silverado, everything on the truck sides will interchange as well.

Cuts the spare/backup parts cost and inventory as well as the fact that your already familiar with the plow brand you already own.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

B&B;569513 said:


> Although the dealer support proximity should be an important consideration factor, also having the ability of running either plow on either truck is a HUGE asset in itself. Also if your '07 is the classic body style Silverado, everything on the truck sides will interchange as well.
> 
> Cuts the spare/backup parts cost and inventory as well as the fact that your already familiar with the plow brand you already own.


also a VERY good point! B&B always has a good way of breaking it down


----------



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, That is important. Especially considering I carry a Boss emergency kit in the 06 already. 

Lat me say I'm partial to the Boss. But just imagine what the service is like when there is 20" of snow in Columbus, OH and only one Boss dealer. It took me two days just to get someone on the phone.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If your back up truck really is just that, for backup, would it be a major problem if you couldn't get one repaired immediately? 

Hows the service at the SW/Meyer dealer? Since just because it's closer doesn't necessarily make them more dependable. Just food for thought.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Blink74;569516 said:


> Yes, That is important. Especially considering I carry a Boss emergency kit in the 06 already.
> 
> Lat me say I'm partial to the Boss. But just imagine what the service is like when there is 20" of snow in Columbus, OH and only one Boss dealer. It took me two days just to get someone on the phone.


Let me say I'm Partial to Snoway, BUT if you're all ready running Boss without problems you might consider another one.

The SW will be nicer to your front end, has down pressure making it a better driveway cleaner, as well as a lot of other features, but there is something to be said for interchangeability


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

where is tom at this is gonna be pretty bad


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I love the new Snoways but I've had such good luck with my old Boss's that it's hard to change. The Snoway dealer is closer to where I plow and they seem to stock alot of parts but my Boss dealer is closer to my house and I have a great relationship with them. I even fabbed up a Boss tow bar, that I can use to tow the trucks if need be. We try and fix everything ourselves so I know online support with Tom, Basher and all the other Snoway guys will be better then Boss but with the Boss we already know them inside out. I'm so confused.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I will sum it up....BOSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

06HD BOSS;569512 said:


> still...check out the contractor series of the megablade


What is your personal experience with these plows, to encourage others to take the leap, and buy a product with very limited testing ? Does anyone really know what testing, and how many of these plows actually were tested ? 
They look great on paper, and the 1 minute video clips. Thats all good, but how many hours have these plows actually been run ? 
I still do not know how the Mega Blade will trip in full scoop, especially with the add on wings, do You ?

My thoughts when I first read this yesterday, were exactly what B&B posted about interchanging plows.
Last year I had a chaffed wire on my truck, I could not get my plow to raise. Dropped the blade, ran home and picked up the other dodge, ran back picked up the plow and got it home safe and sound. Went to bed and fixed it in the morning. Sure was better then leaving the plow, or spendin half the night fixin my truck in a parking lot when it was -10 out.
Its nice having limited emergency parts as well, one extra controller etc....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;569581 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I love the new Snoways but I've had such good luck with my old Boss's that it's hard to change. The Snoway dealer is closer to where I plow and they seem to stock alot of parts but my Boss dealer is closer to my house and I have a great relationship with them. I even fabbed up a Boss tow bar, that I can use to tow the trucks if need be. We try and fix everything ourselves so I know online support with Tom, Basher and all the other Snoway guys will be better then Boss but with the Boss we already know them inside out. I'm so confused:


Confuse you some more.

You can carry a bigger blade with-out destroying your truck if you go snoway, 8'6" snoway 32 series, in poly 653lbs

Then you can go all Snoway when you trade in your older trucks

Plus there's the fact that Snoways never break and Toby4492 and i won't ever talk to you again if you don't go Snoway ROFLMAO


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

T-MAN;569600 said:


> What is your personal experience with these plows, to encourage others to take the leap, and buy a product with very limited testing ? Does anyone really know what testing, and how many of these plows actually were tested ?
> They look great on paper, and the 1 minute video clips. Thats all good, but how many hours have these plows actually been run ?
> I still do not know how the Mega Blade will trip in full scoop, especially with the add on wings, do You ?
> 
> ...


I guess it is time for me to chime in.

I will assure you that these plows have been tested. It would be pretty foolish as a manufacturer to put a new product on the market that is designed to be put in extreme abusive environments, not to mention with extreme users and not have it field tested.

Along with our own testing over the last 2 years we also had multiple professional contractors running all models of these plows as well. Record snowfalls in the Midwest last season actually allowed them to be tested almost everyday. We aren't new at this, we have been producing snowplows for the last 30 years.

As far as tripping capability, we have that covered too. Hydraulic reliefs are built into the system just like any other plow that is on the market today. We know how abusive plowing is and do take precautions so that plows don't bend or break under extreme conditions.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ummm, ur new plows look nice!


but they all suck the same,...just like all the truck manufac. theres goods and im sure theres bads


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

toby4492;569611 said:


> I guess it is time for me to chime in.
> 
> IAs far as tripping capability, we have that covered too. Hydraulic reliefs are built into the system just like any other plow that is on the market today. We know how abusive plowing is and do take precautions so that plows don't bend or break under extreme conditions.


I understand the testing by Manufactures Toby. If I had a dollar for every time I hear "fully tested" I would be spending winters in Aruba.
Point I was making to 06 Boss is what first hand experience do you have to push these plows to others ? I would never expect a manufacture to Not test there product. But we all know that a Beta plow and an assembly line plow, may have small changes, or major changes for production.. 
1st year production plows always have some issues. Controllers, manifolds, you name it can and will happen. Suppliers don't always supply parts up to the specs they touted either. 
You guys may have great luck with these blades right out of the box, or you may have gremlins that take a full season to shake out.
Your a salesman thats your job, I would fully expect you to believe in your product. I think it is great you are on these sites. You know the end results are here and posted for the world to see, so good or bad, it will be posted. Thats probably the reason other companys wont Openly touch these sites with a ten foot pole. We ALL know damn well there all lurking here, and there.

As far as the trip goes, could you please explain in detail, how the mold board trips in full scoop or bucket mode. I understand hydraulic reliefs, but can not comprehend what good that would do on a full moldboard trip plow, with the blade and wings folded forward (in bucket mode) preventing the plow from tipping forward. Mega blade wings had angled bottoms with rubber to allow the blade to trip forward properly. Does the wing need to "pop off" and fold back on both sides to allow the mold board to trip ?

Thank you For taking the time to explain this stuff 
I am hoping to make it to Slinger.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

toby4492;569611 said:


> As far as tripping capability, we have that covered too. Hydraulic reliefs are built into the system just like any other plow that is on the market today. We know how abusive plowing is and do take precautions so that plows don't bend or break under extreme conditions.


and if you have seen what snoway does to test thier plows its no joke they put those plows through some hell


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

T-MAN;569624 said:


> I understand the testing by Manufactures Toby. If I had a dollar for every time I hear "fully tested" I would be spending winters in Aruba.
> Point I was making to 06 Boss is what first hand experience do you have to push these plows to others ? I would never expect a manufacture to Not test there product. But we all know that a Beta plow and an assembly line plow, may have small changes, or major changes for production..
> 1st year production plows always have some issues. Controllers, manifolds, you name it can and will happen. Suppliers don't always supply parts up to the specs they touted either.
> You guys may have great luck with these blades right out of the box, or you may have gremlins that take a full season to shake out.
> ...


Todd,

I enjoy being on these forums, and believe me I am fully aware of the good and the bad that can potentially be posted here. I read just about everything that is here whether in our forum or others.

You bring up a good question with regard to the ability of the Revolution plow to trip. Typically when you would come to an obstruction that will cause the plow to trip the loads on the blade will be different from side to side. So as an example if a somewhat immoveable object is hit the blade angle reliefs would kick in. Once the reliefs kick in the wings are no longer straight to the push of the blade. The hydraulic wings also have reliefs built into them and will either fold forward or back to eliminate potential damage.

We also use full load controlled release trip springs on all of our plows. Our blades will not flop down to the ground, but rather trip far enough to clear whatever the obstruction is.

I hope you can make it up to Slinger and see the plows in person. I think once you do like 06HDBoss has, many of your questions will be answered.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

honestly...."THEY STILL ALL SUCK THE SAME" ,

if you werent happy with your boss dealer, than consider a snowway or western or what ever comes your way.

as B&B said , the abblity to have both your plows mount to either truck is VERY handy... but if your going to make the switch , nows a good time , while your small(2 trucks)

i personally run westerns...not because i think they are that great, but they are releable, and cheap to buy used. for me to switch to another brand, would cost BIG dollars now that all my trucks have them. it would have to be worth it

the snow way down pressure looks like a handy thing... I dont know how well they claim it works, i would have to try it myself. i have a rear plow with DP and it works super great! 

the reason i bring that up, with the cost of salt WAY TOO high, the abbitly and proformance of your plow to scrap to a clean surface, might be critical in controling your salt useage, and cost


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;569638 said:


> honestly...."THEY STILL ALL SUCK THE SAME" ,
> 
> If all you run are Westerns how can you say that all plows suck? Do you have experience running other brands of plows, or is this opinion based on what you have heard? .
> 
> ...


Your last point I will agree with 100%. The cleaner the plow will scrape the less salt or other type ice melters will need to be used. With salt being in potential shortage to contractors again this season, DP is even more appealing than in the past, JMO.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

T-MAN;569624 said:


> I understand the testing by Manufactures Toby. If I had a dollar for every time I hear "fully tested" I would be spending winters in Aruba.
> Point I was making to 06 Boss is what first hand experience do you have to push these plows to others ? I would never expect a manufacture to Not test there product. But we all know that a Beta plow and an assembly line plow, may have small changes, or major changes for production..
> 1st year production plows always have some issues. Controllers, manifolds, you name it can and will happen. Suppliers don't always supply parts up to the specs they touted either.
> You guys may have great luck with these blades right out of the box, or you may have gremlins that take a full season to shake out.
> Your a salesman thats your job, I would fully expect you to believe in your product. I think it is great you are on these sites. You know the end results are here and posted for the world to see, so good or bad, it will be posted. Thats probably the reason other companys wont Openly touch these sites with a ten foot pole. We ALL know damn well there all lurking here, and there.


Couldn't have said it better Todd, very well put.

Been seeing many guys here jumping the gun with personally recommending these new Revos when not a one of them has seen any of them in action or used one first hand. Too many sheep...

Now of course I'm sure SW spent a great deal of R&D and did their homework on these new plows and their track record with their products in the past appearers to be second to none, and I wish them all the best that they're new products work out as promising as they look, but just like any other new product fresh on the market...until they're in the general masses of the customers hands pushing snow for at least a full season, no one can truthfully say how great/reliable/durable/productive they are or make any kind of personal recommendation as to there performance/effectiveness. I'd bet its safe to say that not even Tom himself has pushed snow with one of the Revos. Of course he can push them all he wants, it is his job after all.

It's cold hard facts from the end purchaser/user that can make the personal 
recommendations...

Not a bash or flame, just a reality check for those among use whom need it. :salute:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes i have run other brands, to include boss, and snow way, on other ppls trucks,before i started my company

but thats not y i say they all suck... its because, im the guy that knows how to fix your borken plow, and trouble shoot it, quickly

so most of my friends, with 2-3 trucks each , will bring there broken stuff to me for opinions, and repairs, and i have seen every brand brake. they all blow lines, the valves all go bad at some point, bent angling rams, Pack nut seals that work there way bewett the piston and nut, jamming the cyclinder, bad controllers, and bent frames

if you look at all the sub forums, for snow plows, they all have things posted that broke and need help repairing them

i will be impressed when i start seeing plows that dont brake as often,... like make the hydro hoses way stonger, 

, i do realize that an "unbrakeable "plow cant be done. but blown hydro hoses...is silly , as freaqently as i see them.... and remember , ur new revoltion, now has, more hoses to blow ..lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

IMO a plow that doesnt break could be bas well. Id reather have the plow fail than the truck take all the hit and bend the frame something else. Blown hoses are very aggrivating as well as other breaks while in service.

Also, Tom, Im curious, yo say with the revo, the wing has relief, lets say the laft side hits an object and retracts but the right side doesnt. Wouldnt the blade still have a hard time triping? Or did I understand that wrong


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

T-MAN;569624 said:


> I understand the testing by Manufactures Toby. If I had a dollar for every time I hear "fully tested" I would be spending winters in Aruba.
> Point I was making to 06 Boss is what first hand experience do you have to push these plows to others ?


you make very good points, as well as everyone else who chimed in. i have no experience with them, nor does anyone else on here. the quote of mine that you quoted me on said "check out the blah blah blah". i never said "you should buy blah blah blah." just making a recomendation because i have seen the new snoways in person and believe them to look a lot beefier than the other models that they currently have out. 
If they were painted red and cost a little less perhaps i might have some experience with them


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

stroker79;569768 said:


> IMO
> 
> Also, Tom, Im curious, yo say with the revo, the wing has relief, lets say the laft side hits an object and retracts but the right side doesnt. Wouldnt the blade still have a hard time triping? Or did I understand that wrong


i think i might understand how the tripping works.

If the wing meets the crub at a 90 degree angle, odds have it that one side of the wing (left or right )....will hit before the other, this will put a stree on the wing and the entire blade.... the "angle" reilief will kick in , and allow the plow to pivot to the side were the impact is made. since the plow angles to the side, both wings will now meet the curb at an angle that is not 90 degress.... like 70 degrees for example...... one wing will then fold out (staight) while the other folds in (toards the blade/retracted)


----------



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds as though both plows are great. Therefore, my final decision will rest on other factors.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All plows are basically the same . It all comes down to the operator .Why are you bombing through a lot you don't know anything about? Or if you are plowing one of your regular lots and you know there is a curb or pot hole you going to slow down (I hope). Better to fix the plow then the truck.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

If plowers would do a pre-plowing check of what they will be plwoing then you shouldn't be hitting anything to trip the balde and cause damage.
Thats part of being a responsible snow plowing businesss. Use marker flags if you have to.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so your telling me to walk a 4 acre parking lot in the snow?

i aggree that your right , and should know whats there before you sign the contract, but frozen snow piles.... how about Ice, when u slide a little farether than you think your going to ? judgement mistakes happen. i would almost say if your too carefull, i question the speed at which you plow, and are you productive?

im also keeping in mind, those part time drivers that work for you, have other jobs and things to remember. i think even if i told them they wouldnt try to remember

ever trip your blade on packed snow?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;570141 said:


> ever trip your blade on packed snow?


Yeah and with the Dp on I normally bust them loose of what ever they're stuck to works on speed bumps to


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, sweet


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

elite1msmith;570141 said:


> so your telling me to walk a 4 acre parking lot in the snow
> 
> ever trip your blade on packed snow?


Thats why I said to "check before the snow flies"

yes I have tripped the blade.....It breaks up the frozen snow


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

basher;570157 said:


> Yeah and with the Dp on I normally bust them loose of what ever they're stuck to works on speed bumps to


So if I purchase a Snow Way with Down pressure, I wont need to jump in the loader with a snow bucket to scrap up salted hardpack ? Sweet 
How long do edges last on these DP plows ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

T-MAN;570200 said:


> So if I purchase a Snow Way with Down pressure, I wont need to jump in the loader with a snow bucket to scrap up salted hardpack ? Sweet
> 
> Not if the piles are of a resonable size. Not a replacemnet for a D4
> 
> How long do edges last on these DP plows ?


the new contractor series has a harder edge so they last 40% longer.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

basher;570204 said:


> the new contractor series has a harder edge so they last 40% longer.


Doesnt harder typically lead to "brittle", or prone to chips and chunks out of the edge ?
If I recall Blizzard had a bad batch of edges that were to hard. In my experiences When to hard hits immovable objects its usually leads to a nice hunk missing.

So what sort of life will a guy see from a plow edge running down pressure all the time for maximum scraping ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can alloy steel to have a higher wear resistance with out becoming brittle.

http://www.kennametal.com/en/INDUST...ub2linkText=Road+Maintenance+&+Rehabilitation


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

basher;570240 said:


> You can alloy steel to have a higher wear resistance with out becoming brittle.
> 
> http://www.kennametal.com/en/INDUST...ub2linkText=Road+Maintenance+&+Rehabilitation


Holy Crap ! Whats a set of those puppies cost ?
Carbide inserts in those look sweet, they look like a nice edge.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They do some with-out carbide inserts, and they are not necessary the supplier SW uses, just an example.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

basher;570245 said:


> They do some with-out carbide inserts, and they are not necessary the supplier SW uses, just an example.


We tried some carbide insert cutting edges and we had alot of problems with our blades wanting to trip all the time. It was like the carbide grabbed the pavement alot more, eventually they stopped doing that but IMO carbide tipped edges are for the road where they experience higher heat from road speed. JMO


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;570141 said:


> so your telling me to walk a 4 acre parking lot in the snow?
> 
> ever trip your blade on packed snow?


I usually check out my route in november, drive around the parking lot look for anything that would be harmful! I also ask the owners what there likes and dis-likes are for snow removal! But thats just me, perhaps im just a little to obsess with plowing.

I never trip my blade on pack snow, we never get enough snow in jersey for that!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD Dave;570279 said:


> We tried some carbide insert cutting edges and we had alot of problems with our blades wanting to trip all the time. It was like the carbide grabbed the pavement alot more, eventually they stopped doing that but IMO carbide tipped edges are for the road where they experience higher heat from road speed. JMO


What brand edges were they JD? I'm going to bet they weren't manufactured by Kennametal.

KM seems to really do their homework on the edges and adds just enough carbide bullets to cut the wear without the "grabbing" issue you experienced.

Of course all carbide impregnated edges do need a little break-in before they'll work their best. :salute:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Well you sure got plenty of advice! Have you decided which way you're going to go???????????


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

tls22;570330 said:


> I usually check out my route in november, drive around the parking lot look for anything that would be harmful! I also ask the owners what there likes and dis-likes are for snow removal! But thats just me, perhaps im just a little to obsess with plowing.
> 
> I never trip my blade on pack snow, we never get enough snow in jersey for that!


yes we do a property walk thru, prior and stake as needed, looking for obstructions,

again i stress , its way different plowing for your self , then having other ppl do it for you. truth is they really dont give a ..... about your truck or your account in most cases (some do)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;570438 said:


> yes we do a property walk thru, prior and stake as needed, looking for obstructions,
> 
> again i stress , its way different plowing for your self , then having other ppl do it for you. truth is they really dont give a ..... about your truck or your account in most cases (some do)


Yeah thats why i shy away from putting any1 in my dump truck, i need that truck for lawn care. I dont think i kno any1 around by me that would take care of that truck while plowing!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;570374 said:


> What brand edges were they JD? I'm going to bet they weren't manufactured by Kennametal.
> 
> KM seems to really do their homework on the edges and adds just enough carbide bullets to cut the wear without the "grabbing" issue you experienced.
> 
> Of course all carbide impregnated edges do need a little break-in before they'll work their best. :salute:


They were actually Letco edges, and I'm sure there are alot better ones out there but I think I'll stick to my stock edges.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

i would go with a fisher my self but the boss v plows are awsome sonw ways are the biggest pieces of **** ive ever seen


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

bakerc8;572758 said:


> i would go with a fisher my self but the boss v plows are awsome sonw ways are the biggest pieces of **** ive ever seen


What's your point, Fisher is the biggest piece I've ever seen god forbid they should do some engineering and lose some weight from their 60 year old design.

See how opinions work both ways, I'd be willing to bet you'd change your mind if you had ever actually run a Snoway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bakerc8;572758 said:


> i would go with a fisher my self but the boss v plows are awsome sonw ways are the biggest pieces of **** ive ever seen


And buy the X-blade, that way Fisher has to payup for the Snoway patent infringements LOL

Plus any Meyer dealer can sell you paint and wear edges, any Western dealer can sell you electric and hydraulic parts so you have multiple parts supplies.

Say hi :waving: to Dean for me next time you see him ROFLMAO


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bakerc8;572758 said:


> i would go with a fisher my self but the boss v plows are awsome sonw ways are the biggest pieces of **** ive ever seen


For a 21 year old guy or gal, not sure which you really are, try using the spellcheck before you post. Your spelling is the biggest piece of **** I have ever seen.

By the sound of things you must have a ton of experience with sonw ways LMAO 

Let me take a wild guess here, your frends, bruthers, naybors, unkclz, best frends, boocherz, cuzin had a sonw way once and didn't like it.

Maybe you can go back to school and take a few spelling classes, and then come back and give us an opinion that doesn't look like it was typed by a 2nd grader.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

bakerc8;572758 said:


> i would go with a fisher my self but the boss v plows are awsome sonw ways are the biggest pieces of **** ive ever seen


*After reading this I had to see what other gems he's come up with. Here's a sample:*



bakerc8;572634 said:


> fisser yellow is what my house should be





bakerc8;572319 said:


> y a blizard? arent they for homeoners?





bakerc8;558754 said:


> no i was wondering because u got some serious equetment and i whatn to know how much you have thas all nothing crazy just what you got because the stuff you got is awsome





bakerc8;558442 said:


> hers a website but you would need to find a dealer but maker an acount look but find a dealer!!!!!!!!!


*
As you can see, the guy is not only full of priceless information but he probably won the Scripts Spelling Bee a few times.*


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Camden;572815 said:


> As you can see, the guy is not only full of priceless information but he probably won the Scripts Spelling Bee a few times.[/B]


post of the day my friends:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

iceyman;572826 said:


> post of the day my friends:waving:


Survey says.....................................................


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;572833 said:


> Survey says.....................................................


Wins the gold for sure


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

_*Second AND third quotes of the day...*_



basher;572762 said:


> And buy the X-blade, that way Fisher has to payup for the Snoway patent infringements LOL





basher;572762 said:


> Say hi :waving: to Dean for me next time you see him ROFLMAO


Dean who?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

toby4492;572772 said:


> For a 21 year old guy or gal, not sure which you really are, try using the spellcheck before you post. Your spelling is the biggest piece of **** I have ever seen.
> 
> Maybe you can go back to school and take a few spelling classes, and then come back and give us an opinion that doesn't look like it was typed by a 2nd grader.


Toby , i dont think you have ever read any of my posts fully, as... i need the 2nd grade spelling class... and the typing class too  lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;572854 said:


> _*Second AND third quotes of the day...*_
> 
> Dean who?


Jimmy Dean the sausage King.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;572856 said:


> Toby , i dont think you have ever read any of my posts fully, as... i need the 2nd grade spelling class... and the typing class too  lol


Excluding you was not my intention. 

Besides that you did just fine with this post.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ill drink to that..lol


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

wasnt we all a little wiser at the ripe age of 21 than we are today  lol

i need a plow before the season start's and you bet youre aSS it'll be a sonw weigh

PJ


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you are never as smart as the day you turned 18, because i bet you knew it all then


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;572772 said:


> For a 21 year old guy or gal, not sure which you really are, try using the spellcheck before you post. Your spelling is the biggest piece of **** I have ever seen.
> 
> By the sound of things you must have a ton of experience with sonw ways LMAO
> 
> ...


ROLMAO, Tom stay out of the Crown, before lunch time. LOL I agree with your comment though.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

And people say I am mean Azz Lol!! Way to go Toby


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Peterbilt;572897 said:


> And people say I am mean Azz Lol!! Way to go Toby


Sorry for the blow up 

As many here know (since I spend as much or more time here than most) I usually take things pretty well in stride and try to remain as professional as possible. Believe me, some here don't make that very easy sometimes. 

I suppose I could have just reported Baker's post and the mods would have left it or killed it at their discression. Or I could have used the PM feature and just left my thoughts private. Either I suppose would have been the better choice.

Then came today...............................................When I read this post I took it a little personal I guess since I work for the company that I am pretty sure was being referenced to as POS. It always burns my ass when I read posts about some product being a POS, and the poster can't even spell the name of the manufacturer correctly.

Vent over. LOL


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

*4th and 5th best quotes of the day:*



toby4492;572902 said:


> I usually take things pretty well in stride and try to remain as professional as possible. Believe me, some here don't make that very easy sometimes.





toby4492;572902 said:


> It always burns my ass when I read posts about some product being a POS, and the poster can't even spell the name of the manufacturer correctly.


 And no apologies needed Tom. Others voice themselves here...you should be no different. Different rules or not, true asset to this site. :salute:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;572907 said:


> *4th and 5th best quotes of the day:*
> 
> And no apologies needed Tom. Others voice themselves here...you should be no different. Different rules or not, true asset to this site. :salute:


Thanks Mike.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

powerjoke;572869 said:


> wasnt we all a little wiser at the ripe age of 21 than we are today  lol
> 
> i need a plow before the season start's and you bet youre aSS it'll be a sonw weigh
> 
> PJ


Gong to pt it on yur frd, dogde, oar teh MGC


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

basher;572944 said:


> Gong to pt it on yur frd, dogde, oar teh MGC


ROLMAO Yep puttn my snoweigh onitt. That's too funny.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

snow way plows are **** on the front of your truck i like fisher but the boss v plows look nice go with boss snow way is ****


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bakerc8;579411 said:


> snow way plows are **** on the front of your truck i like fisher but the boss v plows look nice go with boss snow way is ****


Does your mommy know that your on the puter again this morning 
I see the spelling classes are starting to pay off. You seemed to spell everything correct this time other than Sno-Way. To save you the trouble for the next time you post a gem like this one it's spelled *Sno-Way*



bakerc8;579412 said:


> myer is wht we have on our trucks


Nevermind about the spelling praise I just gave you. Personally not familiar with Myer  plows and I have been in this business for 18 years. I have no idea what *wht* means 

With all the advertising banners on this site maybe someday you will get it right, but I kind of doubt that. Maybe try putting down the pixie sticks and fruit snacks when you post, might help


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My gf loves the sno-way thong toby...thanks!:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;579440 said:


> My gf loves the sno-way thong toby...thanks!:waving:


You can PM me the pix whenever your ready Tim.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;579448 said:


> You can PM me the pix whenever your ready Tim.


If that will calm u down toby..thats fine...i hate seeing u angry!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;579450 said:


> If that will calm u down toby..thats fine...i hate seeing u angry!


Still waiting.............................................. LOL


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

tls22;579440 said:


> My gf loves the sno-way thong toby...thanks!:waving:





toby4492;579448 said:


> You can PM me the pix whenever your ready Tim.


On her...or you Tim?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

B&B;579498 said:


> On her...or you Tim?


Lol.......which ever toby perfers? Or maybe clapper in a speedo!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;579507 said:


> Lol.......which ever toby perfers? Or maybe clapper in a speedo!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

toby4492;579448 said:


> You can PM me the pix whenever your ready Tim.


GV's got'm, then he's forwarding them to me, then backto you, GV said it's some kinda "rule", whatever. (LOL)


----------

